# Important question about colonoscopy prep



## karlastitches (Mar 18, 2003)

I have my colonoscopy in the morning, and I am not as scared of the procedure but of the results. I do however have a question, hope you don't think that I am being graphic...but how clear is the stool suppose to be. The prep wasn't near as bad as I thought it was going to be. I had to drink that little bottle of liquid. I did however do clear liquids for two days instead of one. I think that it made the prep easier to handle.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Clear to me is not pristine like water but kinda opaque liquid with maybe weenie lil flecks. I'll have to remember that clear fluids for two days thing, thanks!Hope all goes well for you and nothing sinister is found.Keep us posted.BQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

It will be a little yellow looking...but not clear.


----------

